# Problème de module PERL  manquant au build

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de réemerger bumblebee mais le souci ce pose sur d'autres paquets où je suis en échec :

 *Quote:*   

> Can't locate Locale/gettext.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Locale::gettext module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.24.1/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.24.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.24.1/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.24.1 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.24.1/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/5.24.1 .) at /usr/bin/help2man line 29.
> 
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/help2man line 29.
> 
> make: *** [Makefile:1222: optirun.1] Error 2
> ...

 

Pourtant

```
[I] dev-perl/Locale-gettext

     Available versions:  1.50.0-r1{tbz2} ~1.70.0

     Installed versions:  1.50.0-r1{tbz2}(11:37:38 22/04/2017)

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/dist/gettext/

     Description:         A Perl module for accessing the GNU locale utilities

```

Je suis obligé de l'installer via 

```
cpan -fi Locale::gettext
```

et là ça marche.

Pourquoi le module PERL installé via emerge ne fonctionne pas ?

J'ai le même cas avec le XML::Parser

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Use the force of the perl-cleaner, Adrien  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien.D

je vais essayer ça sur ma deuxième machine

Merci

----------

